# Zoloft/ Sleepiness and yawning



## 20712 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have been taking Zoloft for almost two weeks now 50mg. It makes me pretty tired and I yawn a lot. I just started taking it before bed instead of in the morning hoping that will get rid of some of the sleepiness during the day. Anyone experience this and how long does this side effect last? I am not super sleepy but just enough to not want to get up off the couch. I was looking for motivation and drive and more of a zest for life with this med but instead I want to sit around all day. I am not depressed anymore while taking it so that's good.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------

